# ***OFFICIAL*** - Urijah Faber vs. Jens Pulver DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Conduct all your discussion pre & post-fight on this LONG AWAITED fight, that will decide who the UNDISPUTED WEC Featherweight Champion really is....between the *Reigning WEC Featherweight Champion*, *"The California Kid" Urijah Faber*, as he faces off against challenger & *The First UFC Lightweight Champion*, *Jens "Lil' Evil" Pulver* in HERE. All other threads concerning anything during this fight, or its outcome *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*...but you already knew that.

Thanks guys.

- *T.B.*

----------

Has the potential to be FIGHT OF THE YEAR! Hope it is SICK, since I'll have to watch it on the DVR (can't catch it live because of my baseball game). CRAZY HYPE for this one, and they're gonna throw down at Arco on top of it? DAMN.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

I am hoping Jens wins. To be honest though, his fight with Cub Swanson wasn't enough for me to gauge his abilities at this weight or tell if he still has "It" heh. And I felt that Jeff Curran was the first real opponent that Faber has fought in a while.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Should be a great fight, I hope Pulver can prove he still has something left in the tank.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm betting on pulver winning but i'm not to sure on it. Hopefully he does win.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Sigh, another fight I forgot to vbet on....:sad02:

Pulling for Jens, want him back in the UFC to fight Sherk.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

i'd like to see jens pull this win out...i agree the cub swanson fight was way too quick....this will be a great test and the countdown show really hyped the fight well(like it eeds hype) and im lookin for jens to stop the kid and send urijah on a whole new mission of avenging his first loss.....we'll see though way easier said than done....


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

I loves me some Pulver, been looking forward to this more than any recent fight save Silva v Liddell


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

omg nooooo, called to work, if i cant get a feed of this somehow i may jump off a building  !!!


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> i'd like to see jens pull this win out...i agree the cub swanson fight was way too quick....this will be a great test and the countdown show really hyped the fight well(like it eeds hype) and im lookin for jens to stop the kid and send urijah on a whole new mission of avenging his first loss.....we'll see though way easier said than done....


He's going to fight Tyson Griffin again?


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

War Pulverrrr!!!!!!!!


----------



## spanishelite (Jun 2, 2008)

Even though I think Pulver is an animal... I have to go with Faber on this one. Looks in great shape and I think he might be alittle bit better rounded.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

well great, no longer have a way to watch 

I'm counting on you guys to keep me updated !


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

ezcw said:


> well great, no longer have a way to watch
> 
> I'm counting on you guys to keep me updated !


dude, u aint got a DVR if no im almost positive it will be on the itrnet by the time you get home....:thumb02:


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

lol, I'm too impatient to DVR, I always cheat myself and find out the fast way regardless. One of my many weaknesses


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

u know all u gotta do is stay tuned into this thread and your good...no worries man you'll know what happens...:thumb02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I can't watch either, but I am still excited! 

It would be kick ass if someone did a play by play!

Any idea what time it will start? 12:30ish?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

10:50 on the east coast and i think its commin up right now!!!!! chck that commercial then its on......Faber gots the braids in his hair and pulvers eyes still aint the same color!!!!


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

In before Mir all over Faber's nuts.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Man I Hope this one goes the distance


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

MMA needs to cut back on ugly ass hair and lame tattoos.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Somebody should have told Pulver nobody wins with Thunderstruck It's too bad ass


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

This is gonna be a great fight. War Pulver!

He came out to Thunderstruck. Autowin.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm so pumped for this fight after just watching the last one. This is going to be exciting too.

I don't think Guida could get any closer to the cage without being in it he is so close to ringside.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Man I'm so psyched for this. I don't know how they can possibly top the last fight, but if anyone can, these two guys can! :thumbsup:


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Faber's just too pretty. I hope he gets whooped tonight.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

WTF is up with the dreadlocks.... :boo01:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow Faber's little dance was pretty queer. Jens is going to take him.


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

Sorry Faber in corn row...2 Pac? uhhh? if he wins I'll apologize


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Faber looks so pumped to be in his hometown. Both of these guys look so relaxed and ready to brawl.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

*The California Kid* is bout to kicksome EVIL ass!


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Javelin said:


> WTF is up with the dreadlocks.... :boo01:


Autolose.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> MMA needs to cut back on ugly ass hair and lame tattoos.


They need to take notes on Aleksander Emelianenko on how to pull off awesome hair while simultaneously pulling off awesome ink.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Wow Faber's little dance was pretty queer. Jens is going to take him.


Faber just looks like the cocky frat boy/douchey kind of dude. I bet Ken Shamrock can't stand the guy

I'm leaning towards Pulver, I think he got the tools to do it. If not this is Faber's big win and would need the marquee fight with Kid Yamamoto


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Pretty funny how he comes out to a song (thats really about LA) for a fight in Sacramento.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Come on Evil. Make me some points! :fight01:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Gotta love how Faber's paying homage to Evan Tanner with the do.


----------



## listofenemies (Jan 2, 2008)

did anyone else notice that right when faber went into the cage, clay guida said "i f**ckd your mom!"?


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

come on lil evil rework that ass chin of fabers


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I want Ken Shamrock vs Faber although I think Ken migt lose now days. However the promo would be great.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

listofenemies said:


> did anyone else notice that right when faber went into the cage, clay guida said "i f**ckd your mom!"?


No, that's f'd up! :laugh:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

listofenemies said:


> did anyone else notice that right when faber went into the cage, clay guida said "i f**ckd your mom!"?


just took a rip and im ready to roll....are you serious?:dunno:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

That "Are you ready" was brutal. Why not book Bruce Buffer for the WEC too?


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Faber's got a nice right hook.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

How many times does Faber try for that high kick in every fight and always fall?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Faber is ripping him in the stand up right now.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

dam uriah gettin the better of the stand up and there on the mat


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Jens should've taken some time for the eye poke to just rethink things.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Pulver is getting beat to the punch. He needs to shift and mix it up, loading up that left hand is a bad idea with how Faber is throwing that right


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

This fight is really making me think that Kid vs Faber would be even more awesome than I previously thought.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Faber is killing.....


----------



## spanishelite (Jun 2, 2008)

Honeslty.. I think the cornrows were a good idea by Faber. Not for style, but the long hair gets in your eyes sometimes and I would hate for him to get caught with a punch because he couldnt see in such a big fight. Of course I dont have any info on it.. just speculation.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I didn't expect Faber to fare so well in the stand-up.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Frank Mir is creaming all over Faber like usual, but it's totally justified this time. Faber looked great that first round.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Good TDD by Jens, he doesn't get bullied around like he did in the higher weight classes. He isn't throwing his jab as much as I'd like and setting up that left hook.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

O wow that's gotta hurt kick to the nuts.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Exploding Balls


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

GodlyMoose said:


> Exploding Balls


[Mauro]HIS BALLS POPPED[/Mauro]


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Damn Faber I want Jens to win.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

GodlyMoose said:


> Exploding Balls


lol that was hillarious last night....dam that landed square in the marbles....ooouuccchhh!!!!


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

WTF, he hit him in the back of head 3+ times.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Jens was rocked bad hopefully he can recover.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

That was a shit ton of hammer fists to the back of Pulver's head. Nice recovery on Pulvers part.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

dam jens gettin his ass kicked......frank mir is a homosexual!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow great punch but what was with about 5 shots to the back of the head and no warning?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

why isnt jens throwin the left more???????


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

WOW, way too many strikes to the back of Jens' head.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn Faber was teeing off on Jens.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Great heart by Pulver. Somebody tell Mir to chill out


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The strikes to the back of the head were shit but I wish Jens had gotten the darce choke.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Jens is gassed, ****


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Jens is a tough dude not like we didn't already know that. Great heart and then to come back and give it to Faber was impressive.

Both round go to Faber but it is close and they both looked gassed.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Jens needs to throw the uppercut more. Great fight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm surprised the referee didn't say anything when Urijah was intentionally dropping those punches to the back of the head, that was as clear as the light of day. I'm sure he didn't mean to cheat and it was just the heat of the moment but it was still easily illegal. Good thing Jens recovered, though. That would have been a lame stoppage just because of that.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Javelin said:


> Jens is gassed, ****


Getting punched in the face a bunch of times will do that, well unless your last name is Nogueira


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> The strikes to the back of the head were shit but I wish Jens had gotten the darce choke.


He was in GREAT position, at one point I thought he had it.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Jens got to do something about that right straight


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

They are both looking really tired, Faber's explosiveness is getting the better of him. And now Pulver is stalking Faber.


----------



## titoiloveyou (Jun 16, 2007)

Left ******* High Kick Go Go Jens


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

+Shogun+ said:


> He was in GREAT position, at one point I thought he had it.


It looked like he wsa going for it but Faber recognized it and was able to get up before he could get his arm in all the way.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

jens holds his own when it goes to the ground...he dooes need to throw the uppercut....:thumb02:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

That shot and scramble to back control and the slam was nuts.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

WTF is wrong with Jens? He had Faber hurt against the cage twice, with his hands down and did NOTHING to follow up.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Pulver is handling the takedowns and ground game of Faber


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I love this fight...Jens Pulver has taken some shots and just keeps going. I wonder if that will affect Faber's confidence. This fight has been everything I could've wanted it to be.

Stand up? Dunno about that...

If he keeps that left hook comin on that eye, Pulver could be in some trouble. Three rounds for Faber...

PS - anybody else love the UFC 85 preview shot of Marcus Davis walking like the Tinman while screaming like a madman?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Jens is doing a great job on the ground.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

wow....Frank Mir...Im not sure how to describe this mancrush he's got on Faber...then he's gonna say its been back and forth.....I might have to mute...:dunno:


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

First time I've heard the crowd booing for the ref standing the fight up.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Jens needs to stop getting kicked in the stomach. Those are going to take a lot out of him if he keeps getting hit there.


----------



## titoiloveyou (Jun 16, 2007)

Frank Mir is the most annoying commenter ever, he is talking up Urijah so much, and he says, "Look at Jens' right eye, those left hooks are taking a toll on him" Hey Frank, Those were the elbows that caused the damage not left hooks.

Frank is talking him up so much.

Yes Urijah is winning, but he appears to be gassing somewhat, and isn't winning by a ton.


----------



## listofenemies (Jan 2, 2008)

faber is impressive, but jens has rocked him a couple times and hasn't capitalized.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

this is a great fight seems more and more like its goin the whole way.....:thumb02:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

titoiloveyou said:


> Frank Mir is the most annoying commenter ever, he is talking up Urijah so much, and he says, "Look at Jens' right eye, those left hooks are taking a toll on him" Hey Frank, Those were the elbows that caused the damage not left hooks.
> 
> Frank is talking him up so much.
> 
> Yes Urijah is winning, but he appears to be gassing somewhat, and isn't winning by a ton.


Frank is a great commentator but he has a man crush on Urijah so he favors him a lot more.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

How Jen's head is still attached to his neck blows me away, man he's taking some wicked shots to the dome. This fight is great.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Jens is doing pretty well this round.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Frank Mir

slowly losing my respect...jk


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Why the hell does Pulver let up when he has him hurt?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

jens lets the left hand go and takes control, mir has it 30-27 shocker....why does jens let faber go after he throws the left i know he's not tired...


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Pulver is just a bit too slow at this point


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

during the forth frank mir keeps sayin its a close fight and he scores it 30-27 thru three???? frank Mir may really be homosexual......:thumb02:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Jen's needs to be way more active on the ground. He's just laying there.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

titoiloveyou said:


> he says, "Look at Jens' right eye, those left hooks are taking a toll on him" Hey Frank, Those were the elbows that caused the damage not left hooks.


The eye is swelling, and it's going to be more difficult to see the left hook coming. The elbows may have created the initial damage, but Faber's left hook has definitely landed quite a bit.



titoiloveyou said:


> Yes Urijah is winning, but he appears to be gassing somewhat, and isn't winning by a ton.


Really?



coldcall420 said:


> during the forth frank mir keeps sayin its a close fight and he scores it 30-27 thru three????


He's right!


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Okay enough talking from Frankie for tonight


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Pulver gotta go for broke in the 5th. Great fight so far.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

LOL @ Frank Mir's round math.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I have a gut feeling someone is going to knocked out this round.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

i think this fight is beating the last one! the torres fight...


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Last title fight I remember ending in the 5th was Rodriguez/Couture, hell I think that might be the only one.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

This fight reminds me of Lawler vs. Trigg a bit. Pulver needs to put together combinations for the KO like Lawler did in the 4th vs. Trigg.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> i think this fight is beating the last one! the torres fight...


No way, unless this ends in a devastating knock out, you can't top the simultaneous double foot lock attempt


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

great war


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

raise01: i forgot those...


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Jens needs to go all out and throw the left a lot more.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Looked like Faber headbutted Jens during their embrace at the beginning of round 5.

CONTROVERSY!!!!!!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

dam im not a faber fan really but dude is in phenominal shape for the 5th round....great display of what some good cardio is.....:thumb02: both guys


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Jens looks like he came to spar, it appeared he had Urijah rocked several times and he's failed to throw when he's well within range. This is just annoying for me. His wrestling has been excellent and yes, Faber has been ultra quick, but other than round 2 Jens didn't really get vicious with him.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Damn Jens I knew I shouldn't have bet on this fight because I wasn't too sure on it.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

cant wait for all the what now for Jens threads.....


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

BWoods said:


> Jens looks like he came to spar, it appeared he had Urijah rocked several times and he's failed to throw when he's well within range. This is just annoying for me.


I know eh. Pulver should have went balls to the wall, be rocked him back into the cage on a couple of occasions


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Surprised BJ isn't there trying to get a little swab of Jens' blood 

let alone in Faber's corner :confused02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BWoods said:


> Jens looks like he came to spar, it appeared he had Urijah rocked several times and he's failed to throw when he's well within range. This is just annoying for me. His wrestling has been excellent and yes, Faber has been ultra quick, but other than round 2 Jens didn't really get vicious with him.


just let his hands down like there was gonna be another better opportunity....wtf Jens??? def annoying


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Jens looked gassed after the 2nd.... or he was really hurt.
I knew he had the head to weather the blows... but he had nothing left in the tank to rally anything


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah jens just didn't look like he was all in it for this fight. A few times it seemed like he had urijah on his heels and he never followed through. I was very impressed with urijahs standup and combinations, not to mention his insane conditioning.


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

Nice game plan, speed, and stand up by Faber. Still ain't having the cornrows and TuPac though.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

That was a great fight, that was exactly what the WEC needed out of these guys here. I'm not a fan for immediate rematches (depending on the situation) but I would love to see these guys fight again right away.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Great fight. Faber won every round and I lost points, but damn I don't care that was sweet. That's some chin on Jens Pulver. Makes the Gomi and especially the Joe Lauzon KOs that much more impressive.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I chose Faber to win via split decision, looks like I'm going to be slightly off.:dunno:


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

Damn it pulver you didn't let the hands go. As for FM, I standby what I said half a year ago. You are a HORRIBLE commentator especially when Faber is fighting. Hence they have a 3rd announcer


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Anybody else seeing this guitar idol commercial :laugh:?

Pulver like lacked something, speed, tenacity I don't know. Clearly he could handle Faber's wrestling enough and he hurt him on the feet several times.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Faber just looks like the cocky frat boy/douchey kind of dude. I bet Ken Shamrock can't stand the guy
> 
> I'm leaning towards Pulver, I think he got the tools to do it. If not this is Faber's big win and would need the marquee fight with Kid Yamamoto



Must spread rep around more. ;_;

Also I lol'd at Guitar Idol commercial.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> Great fight. Faber won every round and I lost points, but damn I don't care that was sweet. That's some chin on Jens Pulver. Makes the Gomi and especially the Joe Lauzon KOs that much more impressive.


yah, thats a crazy arse strong chin Jens got


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> just let his hands down like there was gonna be another better opportunity....wtf Jens??? def annoying


Yeah, but all of the smirking and nodding when he's getting tagged and then when he finally has Faber dazed and backing away he just walks him down. Throwing half hearted jabs and pulling his left hand halfway through a punch. If he would have shown killer instinct he could have had Faber knocked out in the 3rd when he pulled away looking hurt.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Jens showed he has a chin. Took some good hits. What a battle! This fight was really worth everything. The whole event was. No hyped up internet fighter and no strippers I mean dancers.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Great fight. Both guys did really well and it was exciting but not as exciting as Torres/Maeda. Sucks Jens lost but oh well it was still good.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Obviously....Faber via UD


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

damn, thats the kinda fight that shoulda been on CBS last night


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Javelin said:


> Surprised BJ isn't there trying to get a little swab of Jens' blood
> 
> let alone in Faber's corner :confused02:


Haha, that was good. This fight was really fun to watch. Overall, another great even from WEC.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Anybody else seeing this guitar idol commercial :laugh:?


Yeah, that's got to be the close to the gayest shit I've ever seen.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

too bad a missed the start! good fight! woot faber!


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

awesome fight glad i got the chance to see the event tonight was absolutely worth every second and I would love to see these two at it again


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BWoods said:


> Yeah, but all of the smirking and nodding when he's getting tagged and then when he finally has Faber dazed and backing away he just walks him down. Throwing half hearted jabs and pulling his left hand halfway through a punch. If he would have shown killer instinct he could have had Faber knocked out in the 3rd when he pulled away looking hurt.


agreed...completely...no need for faber Pulver 2....why???:dunno:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

ralphbenjamin said:


> damn, thats the kinda fight that shoulda been on CBS last night


Totally agree. The EliteXC show sucked. This card was way better and should have been on CBS.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Javelin said:


> Surprised BJ isn't there trying to get a little swab of Jens' blood
> 
> let alone in Faber's corner :confused02:


:laugh: That's great.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Anybody else seeing this guitar idol commercial :laugh:?
> 
> Pulver like lacked something, speed, tenacity I don't know. Clearly he could handle Faber's wrestling enough and he hurt him on the feet several times.


Dude I got two for 19.95 plus S&H LOL

I just lost 50 bucks on this fight FUGGIN a


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BWoods said:


> Yeah, but all of the smirking and nodding when he's getting tagged and then when he finally has Faber dazed and backing away he just walks him down. Throwing half hearted jabs and pulling his left hand halfway through a punch. If he would have shown killer instinct he could have had Faber knocked out in the 3rd when he pulled away looking hurt.


yeah for sure if this venue was o t.v. sat night mma would be gettin so much more love....:thumb02:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm a little disappointed in Jens. Everytime he landed a good shot he didn't follow up. Even in the 5th round he landed a few decent shots. Nothing great but at least a little something to follow up on. He never did... Maybe it was because he had some respect for Urijahs hands and didn't wanna get knocked out but when you're that far down on the score cards, you have to take risks like that.

Good fight overall. Urijah looked impressive.

Congratulations though to Jens who is about to get something even better than the featherweight title. Although he did kind of steal the spotlight right there even with a loss, haha.


----------



## gsp-fan1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Faber with his amazing conditioning and Pulver with his iron chin ... Awesome fight


----------



## Bisping2K7 (Nov 17, 2007)

WEC just showed EliteXC how to put on an MMA show. Awesome fights.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Not only were the fights better than EXC's, the most noticeable difference was the superior formatting of WEC 34's production. Aside from Frank Mir gagging on Urijah and Miguel's balls, it was a very streamlined, SMOOTH production. Props to Zuffa.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Lol you guys are funny. I feel liked I'ved watched the fight live:thumb02: Nice Play by Play action


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

gsp-fan1 said:


> Faber with his amazing conditioning and Pulver with his iron chin ... Awesome fight


That's what I didn't get. I thought he had a suspect chin. I guess not because he took some heavy punches and kept coming.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Bisping2K7 said:


> WEC just showed EliteXC how to put on an MMA show. Awesome fights.


I love it. It's obvious the WEC is trying their hardest to hype Urijah, but they're doing it the right way and they're doing it with a good fighter. Gary Shaw can't even compete with the WEC, how does he ever plan on being a threat to the UFC?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

itlndongmonster said:


> "from oakland to sac-town, the bay area and back down, cali is where we put the mac down". jackass


What was the point of calling him a jackass?


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

itlndongmonster said:


> "from oakland to sac-town, the bay area and back down, cali is where we put the mac down". jackass


LOL.

Man i took 3 tylenol pms and still awake damn fight got my heart/blood pumping


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

itlndongmonster said:


> "from oakland to sac-town, the bay area and back down, cali is where we put the mac down". jackass


wow....callin javelin a "jackass" most certainly will get you insulted when your least expecting it....i would imagine.....:confused02: yeah javelin get your lyrics straight....lol...jackass


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Can you say FIGHT OF THE YEAR


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> Can you say FIGHT OF THE YEAR


I think the Torres/Maeda one was better but this is definetly a candidate.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> Can you say FIGHT OF THE YEAR


You think Pulver vs Faber was FOTY? :confused02: It was a good fight, but the Torres-Maeda fight was 10x more exciting and much more even.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

itlndongmonster said:


> "from oakland to sac-town, the bay area and back down, cali is where we put the mac down". jackass


Yeah.....and Tupac talks about LA in the second verse?


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Not only were the fights better than EXC's, the most noticeable difference was the superior formatting of WEC 34's production. *Aside from Frank Mir gagging on Urijah and Miguel's balls,* it was a very streamlined, SMOOTH production. Props to Zuffa.


Oh my god yes. 


I can BELIEVE how much Mir was on Faber's nuts. 

Now obiviously I was rooting for Pulver, but I'm not surpized with the outcome. 

What I can't wrap my head around, is why Jens didn't unload when he hit Faber with those hard shots. 

Faber defends like Tito, IMO. Puts up his guard and leans against the fence. Chuck had to combo through that to get the TKO. I don't know why Jens wasn't doing it. :dunno:


Either way, sick fight. I'm down for the next WEC!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

What was with the "WHAT?!" after the announcer called Urijah and Jens the two best featherweights in the world? :laugh:

That must have been a "whoops, did I say that out loud?" moment because the guy went into an awkward silence right after that. Was it Mir? I couldn't tell.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> Oh my god yes.
> 
> 
> I can BELIEVE how much Mir was on Faber's nuts.
> ...


all i can think is jens was gassed after gettin Faber against the fence wth those lefts then he just backed up....im not sure but im guessin he was tired...:thumb02:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> Yeah, that's got to be the close to the gayest shit I've ever seen.


Kids just need to learn to play the guitar or other instruments, this garbage is getting out of hand. 

Zuffa has some blue chippers for stars in Torres and Faber, especially Miguel. They push Huerta over the top as their Mexican warrior or a De La Hoya type, but Torres is the guy for this kind of hype machine. He owns his weight class, something Huerta may not be able to do with the likes of BJ Penn, SHerk, etc. at 155. 

Faber/Yamamoto interests me even more now, really impressed with his stand up. But Jens couldn't capitalize when he was hurt and lacks the speed of years past, two things Kid will have.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I've said it forever now that the UFC and WEC need to switch ring announcers and commentators.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I've said it forever now that the UFC and WEC need to switch ring announcers and commentators.


Why do you think that?


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Kids just need to learn to play the guitar or other instruments, this garbage is getting out of hand.
> 
> Zuffa has some blue chippers for stars in Torres and Faber, especially Miguel. They push Huerta over the top as their Mexican warrior or a De La Hoya type, but Torres is the guy for this kind of hype machine. He owns his weight class, something Huerta may not be able to do with the likes of BJ Penn, SHerk, etc. at 155.
> 
> Faber/Yamamoto interests me even more now, really impressed with his stand up. But Jens couldn't capitalize when he was hurt and lacks the speed of years past, two things Kid will have.


I personally didn't think Faber's striking looked good, I think Jens' just looked horrible. All he did was load up that right hand every time, and Jens kept walking into it like a complete retard. You could see it coming from a mile away, and his stance was weird too, perfect chance for Jens to throw crosses or uppercuts, but neither came.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> Why do you think that?


Because Buffer is such a horrible ring announcer and dude from WEC is far more superior and natural than he is. Buffer sounds like an idiot most of the time trying to make his voice sound so different when Michael Buffer and dude from WEC just flow naturally and sounds a whole lot better.

Listening to Frank Mirs voice is beyond belief less annoying then Rogans. He knows more about MMA and doesn't need to yell when he speaks. I could care less if he's on Fabers nuts a lot. Rogan is one of the most bias commentators I've ever heard in professional sports. I think Mir is a great colour-commentator.

Goldy is okay but he waaay over exhaggerates things. Example would be "ANNND WE'RREE GOINGG TO ROUNNNND THREE!". Just like the ring announcers, just less exhaggerated and more natural from WEC.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Because Buffer is such a horrible ring announcer and dude from WEC is far more superior and natural than he is. Buffer sounds like an idiot most of the time trying to make his voice sound so different when Michael Buffer and dude from WEC just flow naturally and sounds a whole lot better.
> 
> Listening to Frank Mirs voice is beyond belief less annoying then Rogans. He knows more about MMA and doesn't need to yell when he speaks. I could care less if he's on Fabers nuts a lot. Rogan is one of the most bias commentators I've ever heard in professional sports. I think Mir is a great colour-commentator.
> 
> Goldy is okay but he waaay over exhaggerates things. Example would be "ANNND WE'RREE GOINGG TO ROUNNNND THREE!". Just like the


I like Buffer and Rogan is pure awesomeness because he knows WTF he is talking about.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

That was a great fight and I am impressed with Faber's standup. I thought for sure he would go for takedown after takedown but he stood in there with Jens. Granted, Pulver's standup wasnt as crisp as in times past but still. Great fight and lived up to the hype IMO.


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

Was anyone else a little annoyed at Faber's showboating at the end of round 5? Keep that crap in pro football.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok, now I respect Faber a little more, after that. 

Jens did pretty good in that fight. Although he didn't have that killer instinct it seems. I am not sure if it was cause he gassed, which didn't really look like it, or if he respected Faber too much. He had a few good points in time where if he followed up he could have done some real damage.


----------



## Lurch (Apr 23, 2008)

I wonder how Faber would do if he went to 155 and to the UFC.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Lurch said:


> I wonder how Faber would do if he went to 155 and to the UFC.


Faber-Penn at UFC 87! Make it happen!


----------



## Duffman (Mar 30, 2007)

what can you say faber is a beast he does things that nobody else does....i wanted jens to kick his ass so bad because i think faber is a cocky little punk but i do respect him as a fighter


----------



## Lurch (Apr 23, 2008)

On a sidenote, but am I the only one that things white people look crap with cornrows?


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Lurch said:


> On a sidenote, but am I the only one that things white people look crap with cornrows?


No. You're not.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I think cornrows look silly on people of all races! One of those haircuts that should have died off. 

Edit: Duffman with 1 000 000+ points? /boggle


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

glad Faber won, I wonder whos going to beat him??? nobody! and yeah he did look silly in cornrows.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

smokelaw1 said:


> Faber-Penn at UFC 87! Make it happen!


Penn smoked jens and i think faber would get smoked by penn as well.


----------



## hattori hanso (Feb 21, 2008)

yorT said:


> Penn smoked jens and i think faber would get smoked by penn as well.


Uh, did you forget Jens "smoked" Penn as well?


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

hattori hanso said:


> Uh, did you forget Jens "smoked" Penn as well?


Uh, did you forget that happened 6 years ago.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

yorT said:


> Uh, did you forget that happened 6 years ago.


And was very close, and if there was 3 more seconds in a round, Pulver would have had a broken arm or tapped. Also, back then, Pulver was at his peak.


----------



## hattori hanso (Feb 21, 2008)

yorT said:


> Penn smoked jens and i think faber would get smoked by penn as well.





yorT said:


> Uh, did you forget that happened 6 years ago.


Uh, does that mean it NEVER happened? You can't take anything away from Jens because it was 6 years ago. Since UF lost to Tyson Griffin 3 years ago, are we supposed to forget that it happened? I understand that time isn't on the side of fighters, but if you're going to make a blanket statement like, "Penn smoked Pulver...", then you should at least reference the "smoking" by Pulver of Penn...:dunno:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

hattori hanso said:


> Uh, does that mean it NEVER happened? You can't take anything away from Jens because it was 6 years ago. Since UF lost to Tyson Griffin 3 years ago, are we supposed to forget that it happened? I understand that time isn't on the side of fighters, but if you're going to make a blanket statement like, "Penn smoked Pulver...", then you should at least reference the "smoking" by Pulver of Penn...:dunno:


In the first fight bj won round one. Thats not getting smoked.

In the second fight jens lost both rounds and got finished. He was completely dominated by bj.


----------

